

What we learned from analyzing 5000 email inboxes - mathouc
http://blog.frontapp.com/what-we-learned-from-analyzing-5000-email-inboxes/

======
minimaxir
> _4\. There is such a thing as girl power when we talk about email_

The data presents a correlative link between gender and email activity, but
not a _causal_ link. (I would expect that the user's profession, which likely
has a biased gender ratio, to be the more pertinent factor).

Additionally, the phrase "they have a higher response rate, of 15% compared to
13% for men" does not make it immediately obvious if it's a statistically
significant difference. (at n=5000, it may be, but it would be better with the
math present)

As a whole, the analysis could use confidence intervals, because email
activity in particular has a _very_ skewed distribution between normal users
and power users.

------
amanthei
"On average, people receive around 42 emails per day (that’s 4 per working
hour)." Really cool insights

~~~
kken
median would be a more relevant metric.

